# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم السبت 18 / 12 / 1430 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباحكم معطر بأريج الولاية الحيدريه

في يوم 18 من ذو الحجه نحتفل نحن شيعة أهل  البيت عليهم السلام

بعيد الغدير وفيه تم الاقرار من الرسول الاكرم بأمر من الله بحق الولاية لأمير المؤمنين

علي ابن أبي طالب علي عليه السلام 

وكالعاده مع الاختلاف الأزلي في التقويم وأيام المناسبات  :huh: 

البعض يحتفل اليوم والآخر غدا

بهذه المناسبه الغاليه علينا جميعا 

نرفع أسمى وأنمى وأرقى آيات التهاني والتبريكات

 لمولانا صاحب العصر والزمان الحجة ابن الحسن ارواحنا فداه

وللعلماء وبعدهم الساده من ذرية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله

ولجميع الشيعه في شرق الارض وغربها وسهلها وجبلها

ولكم اخواني وأخواتي منتسبي شبكة الناصرة وللزوار الكرام

غدير مبارك عليكم

ونسأل الله الثبات على ولاية أهل البيت والسير على نهجهم

أيامكم سعيده

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كالعاده نبدأ بحالة الطقس لليوم


بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 18/12/1430  الموافق 05/12/2009


سماء غائمة جزئياً إلى غائمة أحياناً على معظم  مناطق المملكة خاصةً مناطق شمال المملكة وأجزاء من غرب ووسط المملكة ومن المتوقع  وبمشيئة الله تعالى هطول أمطار تكون رعدية على أجزاء من منطقة مكة المكرمة ،  المدينة المنورة ، الرياض ، وكذلك على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية وأجزاء من شمال  المملكة ( حائل - عرعر – رفحا ) . وتزداد نسبة الرطوبة على مناطق شمال وشرق  والأجزاء الشمالية من وسط المملكة والمرتفعات الغربية والجنوبية الغربية مما يؤدي  إلى تكون الضباب خلال ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر .


البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: غربية بوجه عام بسرعة 15- 38 كم/ساعة على  النصف الشمالي وجنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية على النصف الجنوبي قد تصل سرعتها الى 45  كم/ساعة على النصف الجنوبي . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل إلى مترين  على النصف الجنوبي .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شرقية إلى جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد منع 70 مسئولاً من السفر وحصر الضحايا وخسائر المنشآت والطرق 
استدعاء مسئولين سابقين بأمانة جدة من خارج البلاد للتحقيق في كارثة  «سيول الأربعاء» 



 


استدعت اللجنة العليا المشكلة بأمر خادم الحرمين الشريفين لتقصي الحقائق فى كارثة  سيول جدة يوم الاربعاء قبل الماضي عددا من المسئولين السابقين بالامانة من خارج  البلاد للتحقيق وسؤالهم حول ملابسات الكارثة التى أودت بحياة أكثر من 109 اشخاص،  فيما لا يزال 39 فى عداد المفقودين، وإحداث تلفيات في المباني والممتلكات والشوارع  ، ويأتى ذلك فى أعقاب قرار اللجنة العليا منع أكثر من 70 شخصا من أمانة جدة ومديري  ادارات بجدة من السفر ، اضافة لرجال أعمال وسماسرة عقاريين كبار حتى انتهاء  التحقيقات. ويرأس صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير خالد الفيصل بن عبد العزيز، أمير منطقة  مكة المكرمة اليوم اجتماع اللجنة الأول لمناقشة «كارثة» سيول جدة وما نتج عنها من  أضرار وخسائر في الأرواح والممتلكات العامة والخاصة. ومن المقرر ان تستعرض اللجنة  كافة الأوضاع الناجمة عن الأضرار الفادحة التي تعرضت لها المنشآت والطرق والجسور  والأنفاق والمباني عقب الأمطار الأخيرة على محافظة جدة تمهيداً لاتخاذ الإجراءات  العاجلة بمسار مهام عملها تنفيذا للأمر الملكي الذي يقضي بفتح تحقيق شامل في السيول  التي اجتاحت مدينة جدة وتشكيل لجنة لتقصي الحقائق وتحديد مسؤولية كل جهة حكومية على  حدة أو أي شخص له علاقة بها فى اطار التوجيه السامي الذي منح اللجنة حق استدعاء أي  شخص أو مسئول «كائنا من كان» لطلب إفادته ومساءلته. وكان الأمر الملكي الصادر بهذا  الشأن أعطى 
لأعضاء اللجنة كافة الصلاحيات للمتابعة والتفرغ الكامل للمهمة  والبدء الفوري في المتابعة وتقصي الحقائق حول أسباب الفاجعة وتحديد مسؤولية كل جهة  حكومية أو أي شخص ذي علاقة بها، وحصر شهداء الغرق والمصابين والخسائر في الممتلكات  وتعميد وزارة المالية بتعويض المتضررين في ممتلكاتهم وفقاً لما تنتهي إليه اللجنة  وتفويضها بتكوين لجان منبثقة وفرق عمل والاستعانة بذوي الخبرة والاختصاص لاتخاذ  جميع ما يلزم من إجراءات في تسهيل أداء عملها، وتم التوجيه لجميع الجهات الحكومية  الالتزام التام بالتعاون مع اللجنة وتسهيل مهماتها بما في ذلك تقديم جميع ما تحتاج  إليه من معلومات وبيانات ووثائق، وتكليفها بالرفع فورا للمقام السامي عن أي جهة  حكومية لا تلتزم بذلك. يحضر الاجتماع أعضاء اللجنة وهم : رئيس هيئة الرقابة  والتحقيق الدكتور صالح آل علي ومدير عام الدفاع المدني الفريق سعد التويجري ووكيل  إمارة مكة ومدير عام المباحث الإدارية ومدير مباحث منطقة مكة المكرمة ومندوب عن  الاستخبارات العامة ووكيل وزارة العدل ونائب رئيس ديوان المراقبة العامة المساعد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الجهات الأمنية تفض تجمهراً لعمالة بالرياض 



انهت الجهات الامنية في الرياض امس تجمهراً قام به عاملون في احدى  الشركات الوطنية بمقر السكن شرق العاصمة . وقالت مصادر مطلعة ان الجهات الامنية  تدخلت لحل خلافات العمالة بسبب ما سموه نقصاً في الخدمات الموفرة لهم في السكن .  واثمرت جهود الشركة في حل الخلاف بسرعة وجيزة ، وذلك بعد قيامها بالتفاهم مع  العمالة من جنسيات افريقية حيث اتضح ان سبب ما قاموا به هو نفاد غاز الطبخ في مقر  السكن ... الامر الذي دعا الشركة المشغلة لهذه العمالة الى توفيره لهم . ونفت  المصادر ان يكون هناك اعمال شغب او اضراب قامت به العمالة في مقر سكن الشركة ....  مؤكدةً ان الامر يعتبر عادياً في سكن يأوي جنسيات متعددة فيه .







الرياض تستضيف اجتماع وزراء صحة الخليج الأسبوع المقبل


يستضيف مجلس وزراء الصحة لدول مجلس التعاون ومكتبه التنفيذي في  الرياض الاجتماع الدوري الحادي والسبعين للهيئة التنفيذية الذي يُـعقد خلال الفترة  من 18-20 من ذي الحجة 1430هـ الموافق 5-7 ديسمبر 2009م بحضور ومشاركة جميع أعضاء  الهيئة التنفيذية بالدول الأعضاء.
وقال الدكتور توفيق بن أحمد خوجة المدير العام  للمكتب التنفيذي لمجلس وزراء الصحة لدول مجلس التعاون إن الاجتماع سيتناول العديد  من الموضوعات سواء ما هو متعلق بالنواحي التنظيمية خاصة صندوق الائتمان المودع  والبحوث والموقف المالي للصندوق وكذلك الربط الالكتروني لمراكز المعلومات بين دول  المجلس ومجلس وزراء الصحة لدول مجلس التعاون أو فيما يتعلق بالشؤون الفنية خاصة  موضوعات جودة الرعاية الصحية وسلامة المرضى، والطب البديل والتكميلي، وتسجيل  ومكافحة السرطان، ومكافحة الأمراض غير المعدية، والصحة النفسية، والطب المبني على  البراهين، ومكافحة التدخين، والصحة المهنية، والمسح الصحي العالمي، والبحوث الصحية،  والخدمات الطبية الطارئة، وجائحة الانفلونزا a(h1n1)، والرعاية الصحية الأولية،  والعمالة الوافدة، والملاريا، والخدمات التمريضية، ومجلس الاختصاصات التمريضية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمانة الاحساء: إنذار بإغلاق40 استراحة مخالفة





تسعى أمانة الأحساء إلى إغلاق عدد من الاسترحات بنهاية ذي الحجة  بمحافظة الاحساء بعد أن أنذرت الأمانة اصحاب الاستراحات المنتشرة في ارجاء الواحة  والتي تقام فيها حفلات ومناسبات الزواج والخطوبة وتفتقر لاشتراطات السلامة ما لم  يتم التقيد بإنفاذ الاشتراطات والتعليمات التي حددتها الأمانة, وأوضح أمين الأحساء  المهندس فهد بن محمد الجبير أن الأمانة تعمل على توزيع اشعارات إغلاق للاستراحات  التي تقام فيها حفلات ومناسبات الزواج والخطوبة وتفتقر لاشتراطات السلامة مع  اعطائها مهلة إلى نهاية شهر ذي الحجة من العام الحالي 1430هـ للتقيد والالتزام  بتطبيق الاشتراطات والضوابط العامة للاستراحات المحددة مسبقا من قبل الأمانة  بالتنسيق مع جهات الاختصاص في هذا الجانب, مشيرا إلى أن تلك الاشتراطات تتمثل في (  وجود صك الملكية او عقد الإيجار, وكذلك وجود كروكي معتمد من مكتب هندسي يوضح الموقع  العام والحدود والأبعاد والمساحة وكروكي آخر يوضح المباني القائمة ومساحتها  واستخدامها, وتقرير من مكتب هندسي معتمد يتضمن سلامة المباني القائمة إنشائيا»,  ويضيف الجبير بالإضافة إلى عدد من الاشتراطات الأخرى تتضمن ( ألا تقل مساحة العقار  المخصص للاستراحة عن 3 آلاف متر مربع, إنشاء صندوق خرساني مصب « بيارة » في حالة  عدم وجوده داخل الاستراحة لتجميع مخرجات مياه الصرف الصحي, عدم تصريف المياه  الملوثة إلى مصارف هيئة الري والصرف, تجهيز مواقف بالاستراحة وذلك بتغطية المصرف  المقابل للاستراحة حسب المواصفات الفنية, تطبيق واستخدام الفلترة لبرك السباحة,  تطبيق نظام الري الحديث على جميع المزروعات داخل الاستراحة, المحافظة على نظافة  وسلامة مرافق المشروع مع تكليف احد المقاولين بنقل المخلفات مع توفير حاويات خاصة  والتعاقد على نقلها, التعهد بعدم الاعتراض على أي مشاريع حيوانية او زراعية قريبة  من الاستراحة مع عدم إنشاء مشروع حيواني في الاستراحة على نطاق تجاري, عدم رمي  مخلفات الاستراحة خارجها بشكل عشوائي والالتزام بوضع حاويات خاصة لجمع مخلفات  الاستراحة وذلك في المخططات المعتمدة من وزارة الزراعة, عدم المطالبة بفرز الجزء  المقام عليه الاستراحة بصك مستقل مستقبلا, وضع عداد على بئر الماء وعمل احداثيات  للبئر, وجود عقد مبرم مع إحدى الشركات للقيام بعملية شفط البيارة بالموقع, وعمل  مخطط سلامة يُوضح فيه وسائل السلامة والإطفاء ومخارج الطوارئ على أن يتم دراسته  واعتماده من قبل إدارة الدفاع المدني ) وقد علمت اليوم ان امانة الاحساء رصدت اكثر  من 40 استراحة في الأحساء مخالفة لأنظمة وشروط السلامة والتي تنص عليها تعليمات  الامانة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالبوا بسرعة التدخل
أهالي المطـيرفي يحمّـلون الري خسـائر المحاصيـل الزراعـية





عبّر الكثير من أهالي قرية المطيرفي الواقعة شمال الاحساء، خصوصا أصحاب المزارع عن  تذمرهم الشديد لما وجدوه من إهمال وعدم اهتمام من قبل هيئة الري والصرف بالاحساء  محمّلين هذه الجهة المسئولية فيما حصل لهم من انتكاسة محاصيلهم الزراعية والخسائر  الكبيرة التي تكبّدوها خصوصا محصول التمور الذي وصفوه بالخسارة الكبيرة مؤكدين أن  السبب الرئيسي يعود أولا لمشكلة الري والصروف التي تحاصر قرية المطيرفي من كل جانب  والى مشكلة الغبار ومشكلة قلة المياه والى التلوث الخطير الذي يحاصر القرية بسبب ما  تحمله تلك الصروف من مخلفات بيئية خطيرة مطالبين بتدخل عاجل وفوري من قبل الجهات  المختصة بإيجاد مشاريع مستقبلية يتم من خلالها إخفاء الري وتلك الصروف.
سنوات  المطالبة
ويقول حسين احمد الهاشم وهو من كبار المزارعين وصاحب مزارع كثيرة في  المطيرفي: للأسف الشديد أننا ومنذ سنوات طويلة ونحن نناشد بتدخل وحل مشكلة الري  والصروف التي أصبحت عائقا لنا، سواء للقرية أو لمزارعنا .. فنحن لا نستطيع حتى  التحرك بحرية ولا التوسع وأصبحنا محصورين على الرغم من أن القرية تشكل موقعا هاما  للاحساء كوننا نسكن شمال المحافظة وقد لعبت تلك الصروف وريها دورا سلبيا علينا وعلى  مزارعنا، فتحوّلت محاصيلنا الزراعية إلى تلف كبير مما حملنا خسائر كثيرة. 
تلوث  بيئي خطير
وأضاف ابراهيم الهاشم وهو صاحب احدى المزارع وقال إننا لا نستفيد من  هذه القنوات والصروف سوى التلوث البيئي الخطير الذي أصبح يهدد سكان المطيرفي ويهدد  الأهالي ويشكل الخطر الأكبر على المزارع وأنا هنا أقف وأطالب بتكوين لجنة عاجلة  للنظر فقط في نظافة هذه الصروف المفقودة وما تحمله من تلوث بيئي خطير، فكل الصروف  أصبحت تحمل الأوساخ .. الأشكال والألوان ويحيط بها من كل جانب وللأسف الشديد أصبحنا  في هذه القرية في عداد المنسيين، وهو ما شكل لنا الخسائر الكثيرة حتى في منتجاتنا  الزراعية التي كنا نعوّل عليها الشيء الكثير، كما أن الكثير من أبناء القرية هاجروا  إلى أماكن أخرى خارج القرية لعدم وجود أماكن يسكنون فيها، واعتقد أن ردم هذه الصروف  سيخدم كثيرا القرية ويتيح الاستفادة منها في مشاريع تخدم الأهالي وتخدم القرية  كثيرا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

29 ألف خيمة مجهزة في 3 مواقع آمنة 



أكد مدير المركز الاعلامي بالدفاع المدني بمحافظة جدة العميد محمد  بن عبدالله القرني أن عدد ضحايا كارثة سيول جدة بلغ 109 اشخاص وأن أعمال الإنقاذ  لازالت مستمرة فيما لا يزال 39 فى عداد المفقودين . واوضح أن الدفاع المدني جاهز  للتعامل مع الحدث بكفاءة ، واقترح إقامة أكثر من 28 الفا و700 خيمة في 3 محاور من  المحافظة وبمنطقة آمنة كمواقع للايواء في حال تفاقم الكارثة .. الاول في الشمال  بالقرب من الكرة الارضية ويستوعب 3800 ألف خيمة والثاني في الشرق بالقرب من  المستودع الخيري على طريق الحرمين ويتسع لـ 21 الف خيمة والثالث في الجنوب امام  الاسكان الجنوبي ويسع 3900 خيمة مجهزة تجهيزا كاملا ، واشار الى أنه في حالة امتلاء  الشقق والفنادق فسيتم استخدام المدارس مراكز للايواء . 










و التقارير أشارت إلى وجود أكثر من 3600
رفع 1300 سيارة تالفة من جراء سيول جدة



رفعت أمانة مدينة جدة حتى مساء اليوم الجمعة ما يزيد عن 1300 سيارة تالفة من جراء  سيول التي شهدتها جدة خلال الأسبوع الماضي . 

وأشار مدير إدارة خدمات العملاء المهندس محمد قطان إلى أن التقارير أشارت إلى  وجود أكثر من 3600 سيارة ، رفعت الأمانة ما يزيد عن  1300 سيارة إلى الآن ، موضحاً  أنه يتم تسجيل جميع هذه السيارات وأخذ الأرقام الخاصة بلوحاتها وتسليمها لإدارة  المرور، ويستطيع أصحاب السيارات التالفة مراجعة المرور في حال طلبهم الإفراج عن  سياراتهم، قائلًا : إن الأعمال تركز أكثر على الأحياء المتضررة كقويزة وأحياء جنوب  جدة.


وأكد قطان أن الأمانة تدرك أن الحدث جلل والمصاب كبير؛ ورغم شعورنا العميق  بالألم والأسى؛ إلا أنه لا سبيل أمامنا وليس لنا من اهتمام إلا ببذل أقصى ما نستطيع  من جهد لإزالة الأضرار التي خلفتها السيول؛أو تقليلها إلى أدنى حد ممكن.


وأكد على أن انشغال الأمانة وتركيزها خلال هذه المرحلة ومنذ بدأت السيول كان  وسيظل بإذن الله تعالى منصبا في نقطة واحدة هي العمل؛ وفقط العمل لإزالة أضرار  السيول؛ فنحن لسنا مشغولين بالرد أو تفنيد ما يثار من شائعات أو إتهامات؛ حتى وإن  كانت غير موضوعية.


وأشار إلى أن غرفة علميات الأمانة تشارك مع عمليات المرور والدفاع المدني في  تذليل آية عقبات أمام الجهات المشاركة من أجل العمل على إزالة الآثار السلبية  المترتبة نتيجة السيول التي ضربت مدينة جدة.

يا الله على التأليف مادري هي أمانة جده اللي تألف والا الصحافه  :cool: 

الكلام الصحيح هو انو كلمن له سياره ويبغى يرفعها يدفع لأصحاب الونشات مبلغ يقارب ال2000

والسطحات تشيل بـ/1000

----------


## شمعه تحترق

400 شقة من إسكان طلاب جامعة الملك عبد العزيز لتسكين المنكوبين 

الروائح الكريهة تكشف 5 جثث وسط أنقاض المنازل المنهارة 






كلف ممثلو الجمعيات فى الغرفة التجارية الصناعية بجدة عضو المجلس المهندس سليم  الحربي بتجهيز 400 شقة في إسكان طلاب جامعة الملك عبد العزيز جنوب حي قويزة المنكوب  لتسكين الأسر المتضررة منازلهم جراء السيول، وأوضح نائب رئيس مجلس الغرفة التجارية  الصناعية بجدة رئيس جمعية البر الخيرية بجدة المهندس مازن بترجئ خلال اجتماع ممثلي  الجمعيات في الغرفة التجارية لوضع آلية العمل الجماعي للجمعية لتقديم المساعدات  للأسر المنكوبة. وقد شهد الاجتماع خلافا حول آلية العمل وفي النهاية تمت الموافقة  على الآلية ورفعها لأمير المنطقة.
وشدد الاعضاء على تقديم المساعدات للمقيمين  المتضررين في الأحياء المتضررة ومساواتهم بالمواطنين بدون تفريق بما في ذلك العوائل  التي لا توجد لديها إقامات نظامية، بعد أن كشف عدد من مندوبي الفرق الميدانية عن  عدد من المقيمين لم تقدم لهم المساعدات بالشكل المطلوب وان الدفاع المدني لم ينظر  الى وضعهم من ناحية التسكين.
فيما أكد الجميع على أهمية تقديم كل المساعدات لهم  بما في ذلك التسكين المؤقت. وكشف المسح الميداني أن عددا من الأحياء التي كان يتوقع  بعدها عن الكارثة يواجه سكانها صعوبة كبيرة جراء المياه التي أغرقت أحياء مثل حي  الكرنتينة، واحياء شعبية في الخمرة كانت بعيدة عن المساعدات . كما طالب عدد من  أعضاء اللجان الميدانية في الدفاع المدني بتزيدهم بكشافات في بعض المواقع التي يبحث  بعض أسر المفقودين فيها عن ضحاياهم بعد انبعاث روائح من بعض المنازل المنهارة التي  مازالت المياه تغمرها، فيما عثر على أكثر من 5 جثث بعد انبعاث روائح كريهة منها ما  أدى للبحث عن المفقودين في الوقت الحالي بعدد من المواقع عن طريق انبعاث الروائح  التي تؤكد وجود جثث مطمورة. 









تسليم جثامين 87 متوفيا لذويهم واستمرار البحث عن 49 مفقودا

ارتفاع الضحايا إلى 110 قتلى وتحديد هوية 23 جثة مجهولة بالحمض  النووي





عثرت فرق الدفاع المدني على جثة جديدة شمال حي البستان بجوار حوش  الاستخبارات ليرتفع عدد المتوفين الى 110 قتلى وسط أنباء عن العثور لاحقا على جثتين  أخرتين في نفس الموقع لم يتسنى بعد التأكد منها. واوضح مدير المركز الإعلامي في  المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني العميد محمد عبدالله القرني انه تم إيواء أكثر من  5104 أسر بواقع 19950 شخصا وقال تم صرف بدل سكن لعدد 5341 أسرة بواقع 20729 شخصا  استلم الأب 1400 والأم 500 والأبناء كل ابن 50 ريالا وأكد وجود لجنة خاصة تضطلع  بدراسة أوضاع بحيرة الصرف الصحي. وبلغ عدد الوفيات 110 أشخاص تم تسليم 87 لذويهم  بعد التعرف عليهم فيما تبقى 23 متوفيا لم يتم التعرف عليهم للآن وسيتم الاستعانة  بالتقنيات الحديثة في ذلك من الحمض النووي وما الى ذلك من وسائل. وأكد القرني ان  عدد المفقودين من جراء السيول سجل ارتفاعا بلغ 66 مفقودا عثر على 17 أحياء ولا يزال  البحث جاريا عن 49 شخصا. 
ومن جانبه اكد مدير الدفاع المدني في جدة اللواء محمد  الغامدي، إغلاق موقعين للشقق المفروشة بمعرفة لجنة من الدفاع المدني وهيئة السياحة  والشرطة بعد امتناع أصحابها عن استقبال المتضررين من السيول وأشار اللواء الغامدي  الى أن اللجنة قامت بمتابعة كل الشقق والفنادق التي ترفض إسكان المتضررين وأحيلت  للجهات المعنية لاتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية بحقها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف : بازار خيري يخصص ريعه لمحاربة السمنة والسكر والضغط


أطلق عدد من أعضاء الجمعية الوطنية لطلاب الطب (ifmsa-sa) يساعدهم  عدد من طلاب الكليات الأخرى في أحد مجمعات القطيف التجارية بازارا خيريا للمستلزمات  النسائية والمشغولات اليدوية، وخصص ريعه لصالح برامج الجمعية التي تشمل، برنامج  (معا لنكون بصحة أفضل) لمحاربة السمنة والسكر وضغط الدم. ويستمر حتى الجمعة المقبل.  وقالت منسقة السوق الخيري جمانة عبدالله المشيخص: إن الجمعية الوطنية لطلاب الطب هي  جمعية مستقلة وغير هادفة للربح وتحظر الحديث في الجوانب غير العلمية والتعليمية  والطبية، وتسير على غرار المبادئ المعمول بها في الجمعيات العلمية بالجامعات  السعودية، وتمارس نشاطاتها وفقاً للنظم الأساسية الصادرة عن مجلس التعليم العالي،  وتتكون الجمعية من طلاب وطالبات كليات الطب الحكومية والأهلية في كافة مناطق  المملكة العربية السعودية الراغبين في الانضمام إليها وفقاً لنظام العضوية، وطلاب  الطب هم أنفسهم من يقوم بإدارتها والاستفادة من خدماتها. وأضافت إلى أن الجمعية  تهدف إلى خلق بيئة إيجابية ومحفزة لطلاب وطالبات كليات الطب على المستوى الوطني  بحيث تمكن المنتمين إليها من خلال الوسائل العلمية والعملية المتاحة من التبادل  النشط للأفكار والآراء والخبرات و المهارات المتعلقة بالقضايا الصحية والمعارف  الطبية خاصة تلك التي لا يمكن أن يحيط بها المنهج المقرر أو يتعذر تقديمها ضمن قاعة  المحاضرات، بالإضافة إلى التواصل مع أقرانهم وكذلك الخبراء في الجامعات والمراكز  الوطنية الدولية بما يحقق تنمية المعرفة وتقويم الموقف والسلوك لدى طالب الطب  السعودي على المستوى الشخصي وبما يعكس أثراً إيجابياً على المجتمع، 
ولفتت  المشيخص إلى أن الجمعية حصلت على العضوية الكاملة بالاتحاد الدولي لطلبة الطب  المعروف بـ (ifmsa) والذي يمتد لأكثر من 95 دولة حول العالم، ويثريه تاريخ عريق  يمتد للخمسينات الميلادية، ويضم في عضويته أكثر من مليون طالب طب حول العالم.  وأوضحت المشيخص أن رسالة الجمعية هي خلق بيئة مستدامة تمكن طلبة الطب وتؤهلهم وبشكل  عملي لابتكار وتبادل وتطبيق أفكارهم المرتبطة بالصحة وبالتعليم الطبي، وتحفيز بناء  قدراتهم وتنمية مؤسساتهم العلمية ونفع مجتمعاتهم المحلية، والتفاعل إيجابيا مع  نظرائهم حول العالم من خلال البرامج الشمولية الموجهة، واقتناص الفرص على النطاق  الوطني والإقليمي والدولي، وتشجيع المبادرات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يطلقها إتحاد طلاب الطب بعد 3 أشهر
حملة للكشف المبكر عن الأمراض المتفشية بالمنطقة الشرقية
إسراء الزيد: سنزور المدارس والجامعات وسنواجه العوائق




كشفت الرئيس الأقليمي لقسم صحة المجتمع بجمعية إتحاد طلاب الطب  «فرع المملكة» إسراء الزيد عن عزم القسم على إطلاق حملة للكشف المبكر عن الأمراض  المتفشية بالمجتمع تحت شعار ( معًا لصحة أفضل ), وأشارت الزيد إلى أن الحملة ستتطرق  إلى أمراض الضغط والسكر والسمنة وطرق الوقاية منها وعلاجها عن طريق الغذاء  والرياضة, ومن المتوقع أن تنطلق بعد 3 أشهر ولمدة 3 أسابيع في عدة مواقع ومجمعات  تجارية في كل من الخبر والظهران والقطيف كمرحلة أولى, وستتبعها مرحلة ثانية بزيارة  المدارس والجامعات في المنطقة الشرقية لتوعية الطلاب والطالبات وتعريفهم بهذه  الحملة التي تهدف للمحافظة عليهم ووقايتهم من تلك الأمراض.
وعن أهداف الحملة  أوضحت إسراء الزيد أنها تهدف الى تثقيف المجتمع صحيًا بأهمية الحمية والرياضة  وتوعيته للفحص المبكر للكشف عن أمراض السكر والضغط ومعدل كتلة الجسم ومعالجتها عن  طريق الرياضة والغذاء بدلاً من الأدوية, وعن الإعداد للحملة قالت الزيد إنه تم  الإعداد والتجهيز للحملة منذ عام كامل, وتم عمل نقاط بيع خيرية للمساهمة في دعم  الحملة, كما تم الانتهاء من اعداد البروشورات التي ستوزع خلال الحملة  للجمهور.
وأوضحت الزيد بأن الحملة ستستهدف الرجال والنساء والأطفال على حد سواء,  ومن المتوقع أن تساهم في توعية نحو 2000 شخص في كل مجمع على أقل تقدير.
وكشفت  إسراء الزيد أن نسبة الإصابة بالسمنة على مستوى السعودية 28.3% , والمعرضون للإصابة  66.2% وذلك حسب دراسة قامت بها جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض مؤخراً, ومن أبرز مسببات  السمنة النظام الغذائي للإنسان وقلة الحركة, ويمكن علاج ذلك عن طريق تغيير نظام  الأكل ونوعه وزيادة الحركة والمشي. 
كما كشفت بأن مرض السكر قبل 20 عاما كانت  نسبة الإصابة به 2.2% فقط, وقبل 10 سنوات زاد إلى 12.3% , والآن أصبح 24.7%, وتكلفة  علاج مرض السكر تتجاوز 5.9 مليار ريال سنويًا.
أما فيما يخص الضغط فإن نسبة  الإصابة للرجال 28.6%, والنساء 23.9%, و75% من المصابين غير متحكمين بأنفسهم, وعن  اختلاف النسبة بين الرجال والنساء تقول الزيد إن ذلك يعود إلى ضغوط العمل بالنسبة  للرجال واحتكاكهم بالعالم الخارجي أكثر من النساء, وعن أبرز الأمور المسببة للضغط  تقول إن الوراثة العائلية وضغوطات الحياة مسببان رئيسيان, كما أن النظام الغذائي  والتدخين وارتفاع نسبة الدهون من ضمن الأشياء المسببة للضغط لدى الإنسان, أما فيما  يخص أبرز المعوقات التي من المتوقع أن تواجههم خلال الحملة تذكر الزيد بأن أبرز  مايثير مخاوفهم قلة الوعي لدى بعض أفراد المجتمع, إضافة إلى تملل البعض من الشرح  وعدم الإنصات لنا عندما نقوم بتوعيته اعتقادا منه بأن مانقدمه مجرد كلام لافائدة  منه, بينما الحقيقة لو أنصت لنا بشكل جيد لشعر بعظم الدور الذي نقوم به والفائدة  المرجوة له.






تحذيرات من الغياب وإجراءات لمواجهة هطول أمطار 
مدارس الشرقية تستقبل طلابها بطوارئ في البنات وصلاحيات لمديري البنين 




أكد مدير عام إدارة التربية والتعليم للبنبن بالمنطقة الشرقية  الدكتور عبد الرحمن المديرس، جاهزية المدارس لاستقبال الطلاب اليوم بعد انتهاء  اجازة عيد الاضحي المبارك، مشيرا الى اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات الوقائية التى تم  التأكيد عليها من وزير التربية والتعليم بناء على تعميم وجهه سموه لجميع إدارات  التربية والتعليم بالمملكة وأعطى خلاله جميع الصلاحيات لمديري المدارس في جميع  المحافظات بالمنطقة الشرقية بحكم قربهم من منسوبي المدرسة من معلمين  وطلاب.
وأضاف د. المديرس أنه في حالة حدوث أي طارئ يتم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة  لسلامة الطلاب ومنسوبي المدرسة، إضافة للإجراءات العلاجية عند الضرورة ولكن الأصل  في الخطة المعتمدة من قبل إدارة التربية والتعليم للبنين هو اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات  الوقائية اللازمة والسريعة للحفاظ على سلامة الجميع.
وردا على سؤال لـ «اليوم»  عن غياب الطلاب في الأجواء السيئة وهطول الأمطار أوضح د. المديرس أن الأصل في  الدوام هو الالتزام بالدوام الرسمي في وقته المحدد وسيتم اتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية  مع من تخلف عن الحضور للمدرسة وتتخذ مع الجميع دون استثناء، لكن لو حدث أي ظرف طارئ  سيتخذ مديرو المدارس الإجراء في حينه. من جهة أخرى كشف مدير عام إدارة التربية  والتعليم للبنات بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور سمير العمران لـ «اليوم» عن خطة طوارئ  بديلة وجاهزة في كل الأوقات عند حدوث أي ظرف طارئ ـ لا سمح الله ـ سواء بوجود  المدارس البديلة أو الدوام المسائي، مؤكدا ان الصيانة الدورية للمدارس تساعد كثيرا  في تجاوز أزمة هطول الأمطار او أي طارئ. وأضاف د. العمران أن هناك صلاحيات لجميع  مديرات المدارس بالتنسيق مع مكاتب الإشراف على مدارس الساعة في حالة أي ظرف طارئ  للبدء في عملية خطة الطوارئ المعدة من قبل إدارة التربية والتعليم للبنات، واشار  الى اتخاذ إجراءات رسمية في حالة غياب أي طالبة عن المدرسة لاسيما في وجود نظام  يضبط الدوام الرسمي للغياب والحضور خاصة في الأجواء السيئة وهطول الأمطار الغزيرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

477 محلا مخالفا ومصادرة 694 كيلو لحوم فاسدة بالقطيف 





ضبطت بلدية محافظة القطيف 477 محلا مخالفا خلال شهري رمضان وشوال  الماضيين، فيما أنذرت 851 محلا لمخالفة اصحابها الاشتراطات المقررة.
وأكد رئيس  بلدية محافظة القطيف المهندس خالد الدوسري أن إجمالي الغرامات المالية الخاصة بصحة  البيئة بلغت 158 الفا و 966 ريالا. أما المتعلقة بالنظافة فبلغت 19200ريال و  الزراعية 1200 ريال. ووصل عدد الرخص المهنية «الجديدة» الى 194 رخصة، إضافة لتجديد  ونقل ملكية 242 رخصة , مشيرا إلى أن عدد الشهادات الصحية العاملة بمجال الأغذية  بلغت 853 شهادة. أما إجمالي عدد المحلات المتعلقة بالصحة العامة فكان 5678 محلا،  وتم التحفظ على 694 كيلو جرام مواد غذائية غير صالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي وإرسال 18  عينة للمختبر. وأشار الدوسرى إلى أن كمية النفايات المرفوعة خلال الشهرين وصلت إلى  32204 أطنان وكمية الأنقاض المرفوعة 26818م2. كما بلغ عدد الإنذارات 326 إنذارا،  وبلغ عدد المباني الآيلة للسقوط بالمحافظة 437 مبنى أزيل منها 10منازل، وعدد  السيارات التالفة وصل إلى 106 سيارات أزيل منها 52 سيارة، بينما بلغ عدد السيارات  المهملة 104 سيارات. 









مصادرة 10 أطنان «رمان فاسد» قبل طرحها بأسواق الدمام

كميات الرمان الفاسدة اثناء تعبئتها بمنطقة غير مأهولة بالسكان 




كثفت إدارة الأمن والسلامة بأمانة المنطقة الشرقية جولاتها  الميدانية حيث بلغ عدد الحملات (850) بالدمام وذلك بهدف الحد من الباعة الجائلين  حيث صادرت كميات متنوعة من الخضار والفواكه التي جرى تسليمها لجمعية البر كما تم  ضبط عدد (289) مخالفا من جنسيات مختلفة جرى تسليمهم جميعاً لإدارة الأسواق لتطبيق  الإجراءات البلدية وتحصيل العقوبة بحقهم وفق اللائحة . من جهة أخرى أوضح رئيس بلدية  محافظة رأس تنورة المهندس محسن بن حسين العريني ان المراقبين الصحيين قاموا بعدد  (62) جولة تم خلالها الكشف على (642) محلاً وتوجيه إنذارات لعدد (53) مخالفا وتحصيل  غرامات (55950) ريالا أما ما يتعلق بالشهادات الصحية فقد أصدر (75) شهادة ولم يلاحظ  وجود أي مريض صحياً أما ما يخص أعمال النظافة فقد تم نقل ما يقارب (3250) طنا من  النفايات والأنقاض من قبل مقاول مشروع النظافة وان الحملات الميدانية مستمرة  لمتابعة كافة المحلات والمطاعم والملاحم والحلاقين للتأكد من تطبيق الأنظمة  والتعليمات. 
من جهة أخرى تم إبلاغ عمليات الأمانة من قبل المواطن (سعد  القحطاني) ببلاغ يفيد بوجود عمال بضاحية الملك فهد يقومون بتفريغ وإعادة تعبئة  الرمان في كراتين يظهر عليها اثار الحريق في منطقة غير مأهولة بالسكان حيث عثر على  كميات كبيرة من الرمان الفاسد وتقدر كميته بحوالي (500) كرتون وزن الكرتونة الواحدة  منها (20) كيلو وضبط العمال اثناء عملية التفريغ والتعبئة في كراتين جديدة لبيعها  في الأسواق المحلية و تم التحفظ على بيانات العمال وحجز السيارات في البلدية ووجهت  إدارة النظافة بإزالة الكميات واتلافها في مردم الأمانة حسب المتبع وجار استكمال  الإجراءات النظامية مع صاحب شحنة الرمان وتطبيق أقصى الغرامات النظامية بحقه . أوضح  ذلك المتحدث الإعلامي حسين بن علي البلوشي مؤكداً أن الغرامة فرضت عليه لما قام به  من تلاعب بصحة المواطنين والمقيمين وبيعها في المنطقة وهي غير صالحة للاستهلاك  الآدمي وذلك من أجل الكسب المادي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العـنــايــة الإلهـيــة تنقــذ شـــابـا مــن المـــوت بالقطيــف



انقذت العناية الإلهية شابا عشريني من الموت إثر تعرضه لحادث مروري مروع بطريق  «الرياض- بالقطيف « حيث اصطدم السائق بسيارته بشجرتين واقتلعهما من مكانهما كما  اصطدم بعمود إنارة بالطريق وقام المتواجدون بالطريق بنقل الشاب الى المستشفى على  الفور بعد خروجه من السيارة ملطخا بالدماء .
وأكد شاهد العيان سعيد حبيب ان  السيارة قد انحرفت بعد احتكاك سيارته بسيارة أخرى لتختل عجلة القيادة من السائق في  الطريق المعاكس وتقتلع السيارة شجرتين وتصطدم بعدها بالعمود وتستقر في مساري في  الطريق 
وتسببت قوة الصدمة في تغير موقع الشاب من مقعد السائق إلى المقعد  المرافق وعلى الفور قمنا وكل المارة بمحاولة إخراج السائق من السيارة وكان في وعي  تام ولكن الدماء غطت ملابسه. و السرعة هي سبب هذا الحادث وحضر الهلال الأحمر بعد  ذلك ثم دوريات المرور .








و السرعة الزائدة تعرض خليجيا للموت



أصيب خليجي في العقد الخامس من عمره بإصابات متفرقة بعد اصطدام  سيارته بإحدى الخرسانات في نهاية احدى التحويلات على طريق بقيق الاحساء وبالقرب من  شركة الاسمنت السعودية حيث ادت السرعة الزائدة الى انقلاب السيارة أكثر من مرة وعلى  الفور باشرت الحادث دوريات امن الطرق ومرور الاحساء , وتم نقل المصاب لمستشفى مدينة  العيون لتلقي الإسعافات الأولية اللازمة وبعدها تم نقله لمستشفى الملك فهد بالهفوف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فى مستشفى الجبيل العام
ممرضات يضربن مريضا مسنا





رغم التطور الهائل الذي تشهده المستشفيات في شتى القطاعات وخاصة  في الانضباط الملحوظ في الإدارة والأطباء ومحاولتهم تقديم خدمة جيدة ومتميزة  للمرضى.
إلا أن الشكوى هذه المرة من المعاملة السيئة التي يلاقونها من الممرضات,  وتروى م.ج. قصتها مع سوء الرعاية الطبية والإهمال التي يجدها والدها المنوم في  مستشفى الجبيل العام بقسم الباطنية منذ أكثر من ثلاثة أعوام وذلك من قبل عدد من  الممرضات من إحدى الدول الأسيوية حيث تقول م.ج. إن والدها يعاني من قرحة الفراش وهو  نوع من أمراض الشلل حيث المصاب لا يستطيع الكلام ولا تحريك أطرافه مما يتطلب رعاية  فائقة ومتابعة دقيقة أثناء أخذ الأدوية والمسكنات حيث أنه ساءت حالته الصحية  وتدهورت جراء التعامل السيئ الذي يجده هو والكثير من المرضى خاصة كبار السن وتضيف  م.ج. بأن والدها تعرض لعدة مرات للضرب من قبل هؤلاء الممرضات وقد لاحظنا في إحدى  الزيارات بعض الجروح على جسده، وتبين م. ج. أنها أرادت أن تتقدم بشكوى إلى مدير  المستشفى بعد أن رأت الاعتداء على والدها ولكنها لم تتمكن من مقابلته مما جعلها  حائرة ومترددة من أن تكون العواقب وخيمة لأن رئيسة التمريض والمسئولة عن جميع  الممرضات العاملات داخل المستشفى بما فيهم المواطنات من إحدى الجنسيات الأسيوية  وهذا ما جعلها تتردد وتشعر بالخوف على والدها من القيام بعمل تجاهه خاصة في غيابهم،  وبينت م.ج. أن احد المرضى المنومين عندما جاء وقت تناول الدواء لم يكن لديه جهاز  لنداء الممرضة فاضطر احد الزوار لمريض آخر كان بجانبه لمناداة الممرضة الأسيوية  لمساعدته لأنها في تلك اللحظة كانت تتجاهل واجباتها تجاه المريض. وتتمنى م.ج حسن  معاملة والدها المريض 







دعت مديرياتها لمتابعة تقارير وتحذيرات الأرصاد والدفاع المدني 

«التربية» : تدابير احترازية لمواجهة التقلبات الجوية المتوقعة بعد  اسئناف الدراسة 






وجهت وزارة التربية والتعليم مديرياتها واداراتها فى المناطق  باتخاذ كافة التدابير والإجراءات اللازمة لمواجهة الظروف المناخية المتوقعة خلال  الأيام المقبلة بما يضمن سلامة الطلاب والطالبات والمعلمين والمعلمات الذين يعودون  لمقاعد الدراسة صباح اليوم ، على ان تكون مبنية على معلومات دقيقة من خلال متابعة  ما يصدر من تقارير وتحذيرات من الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة والمديرية  العامة للدفاع المدني حول تلك المخاطر. وقد أصدرت الوزارة تعميما بشأن التقلبات  الجوية وحالة الطقس المتوقعة على المملكة وما قد ينتج عنها من أمطار غزيرة وسيول  خلال الأيام المقبلة طبقاً لتقارير الارصاد، وشدد سمو وزير التربية والتعليم على  أهمية متابعة مديري إدارات التعليم والمدارس ما يصدر من إدارات المتابعة في الوزارة  وتقارير وتحذيرات من الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة والمديرية العامة للدفاع  المدني. وفى سياق متصل تطور الوزارة حاليا قنوات نشر المعلومات التحذيرية المبكرة  مع الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة والمديرية العامة للدفاع المدني للتصدي  لتقلبات الأجواء ودرء مخاطر السيول والعواصف الرملية وغيرها من الكوارث المناخية  ومصادر الأخطار على الطلاب والطالبات والمعلمين والمعلمات. 
وأوضح المشرف العام  على الإعلام التربوي بالوزارة الدكتور فهد الطياش أن سمو وزير التربية والتعليم  يؤكد دائما على تمتع إدارات التربية والتعليم بالصلاحيات الكفيلة بإنفاذ ما يتم  إقراره في مجالس المناطق والمحافظات وبما ينسجم مع أداء الإدارات الحكومية الممثلة  في تلك المجالس حفاظاً على سلامة المواطنين والمواطنات والمقيمين والمقيمات و على  رأسهم الطلاب والطالبات. ويحرص سموه على تطوير منظومة الإنذار المبكر في المدارس  بالتعاون مع قطاعات الدولة المختلفة لضمان سلامة الطلاب والطالبات و المعلمين  والمعلمات وتوفير بيئة تعليمية آمنة. 



كليات المجتمع .. تخرجت الطالبات وبقيت الوظائف !!


افتتحت كليات المجتمع للبنات في الوطن الغالي وكان المسئولون ينادون ابناءنا  وبناتنا للالتحاق بها لما ينتظرهم من مستقبل باهر وتوظيف فوري وصرفت الدولة مشكورة  على هذه الكليات وكوادرها وتجهيزاتها وطلابها المليارات واخيرا تخرجت بناتنا وجلسن  ينتظرن نصيبهن من الترشيح والتوظيف وسوق العمل واخيرا قامت بناتنا خاصة خريجات  الحاسب بالبحث جديا عن أي بصيص للأمل ولم يجدن سوى صدقات من بعض المدارس وبراتب  يتراوح بين ثمانمائة وألف وخمسمائة ريال واصبحن كمن حاول ان يدرك العيد في قريتين  فأفلس من هؤلاء ومن اولئك ولذلك فإننا نناشد الجهات المسئولة ووزارة الخدمة المدنية  ووزارة التربية والتعليم ووزارة المالية دراسة وضع خريجات كليات المجتمع وإيجاد  الحلول المناسبة لهن ولأسرهن الذين كانوا يبنون الآمال العريضة على سرعة تخرج  وتعيين الخريجات مع وجود الوظائف وبالآلاف وتتناسب مع تخصصاتهن وهي شاغرة ومتوافرة  ولكن لا يوجد من يفتح لهن الباب ليساهمن في البناء والتقدم والعلم والتطور ويفدن  ويستفدن ولا يذهب جهدهن واهلهن ادراج الرياح وكالتي نقضت غزلها او يفتح لهن المجال  فورا لاستكمال الدراسة وبدون قيد أوشرط وتعجيز وحذف للساعات التي درست... والله من  وراء القصد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*إنقاذ شاب خرجت أحشاؤه بطعنة غادرة من صديقه*




*لاذ بالفرار شاب في حفر الباطن بعد أن طعن صديقه إثر خلاف  بينهما وأخرج أحشاءه من جسده، وكان الشابان يتسامران في صحراء حفر الباطن، تحديدا  في الفاو الشمالي (20 كم جنوب المحافظة)، ليلة أمس الأول، وحصل بينهما خلاف طارئ  أدى بالجاني (19 عاما) إلى توجيه طعنة غائرة بسكين كان يحملها إلى بطن المجني عليه  (23 عاما) خرجت على أثرها أحشاؤه من جسده، ثم لاذ الجاني بالفرار بسيارته من  الموقع، ولم يكن أمام المجني عليه سوى الاتصال بالجهات الأمنية والهلال الأحمر  لإنجاده من خلال هاتفه النقال، وعلى الفور تم الانتقال إلى الموقع من قبل تلك  الجهات، على الرغم من صعوبة تحديد الموقع، ووجد الشاب بحالة حرجة نتيجة فقده كمية  كبيرة من دمائه، وتم على الفور نقله إلى مستشفى الملك خالد  العام.*

*وأوضح العميد يوسف القحطاني الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية من  خلال اتصال هاتفي أجرته معه “شمس”، أن الجهات الأمنية بادرت إلى إنقاذ المجني عليه  وحالته الصحية مستقرة حاليا، فيما تم العثور على سيارة الجاني التي علقت خلال هروبه  بأحد المستنقعات المائية، فيما تستمر الجهود الأمنية لإحضار الجاني. وعلمت “شمس” أن  المصاب أجريت له عملية جراحية فور وصوله المستشفى؛ كونه تعرض لطعنة غائرة في بطنه،  وهو الآن يتمتع بصحة جيدة وحالته مستقرة.*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خلاف عائلي ينتهي بإطلاق نار من "كلاشنكوف"
مقتل شاب ثلاثيني على يد شقيقه في مركز ظلم



أسفر خلاف عائلي وشجار بين شقيقين ظهر اليوم الجمعة عن مقتل أحدهما في مركز ظلم  بالطائف , حيث أقدم القاتل (28 سنة) على إطلاق النار من سلاح كلاشنكوف بإتجاه شقيقه  ( 33 سنة) ورغم أن القتيل حاول التواري خلف باب المنزل إلا أن الطلقات اخترقت الباب  ورأس الشاب لترديه قتيلاً. 

القاتل لاذ بالهرب وباشرت شرطة ظلم الموقع وتم استدعاء الأدلة الجنائية  والطبيب الشرعي وتمكنت الدوريات في وقت لاحق من القبض على القاتل في هضبة تقع شمال  ظلم.


الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة الطائف أشار إلى أن الجريمة وقعت على خلفية خلاف  عائلي بين الشقيقين , مؤكداً القبض على القاتل واستمرار التحقيقات في الجريمة  لمعرفة أسبابها ودوافعها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمطار الرياض تخلف عشرات الحوادث المرورية

  

شهدت العاصمة الرياض أمس عدداً من الحوادث المرورية عقب هطول الأمطار المتوسطة التي  شهدتها وتسببت في تشكل تجمعات مائية في بعض الطرقات، وأوضح الرائد علي بن مهذل  القحطاني قائد الطرق الدائرية والمرور السري في مرور الرياض أن العاصمة شهدت يوم  أمس ما يقارب 80 حادثاً مرورياً تمثل في سقوط شاحنة من أعلى جسر على الطريق الدائري  الشرقي على شاحنة نتج عنه وفاة قائدها إثر سقوطها عليه إضافة إلى إصابة قائد  (القلاب) التابع لإحدى الجهات الحكومية. 
وقد باشر المرور الحادث وتعامل مع  الحركة المرورية بشكل لم يؤثر على وجود بطء في حركة السير وإعاقة الحركة المرورية.  
كما شهدت العاصمة يوم أمس حوادث انحراف لعدد من الشاحنات وحوادث متفرقة جاءت  نتائجها ست إصابات متوسطة وخفيفة وتلفيات في الممتلكات. كما تسببت المستنقعات  والتجمعات المائية في إعاقة الحركة المرورية بالطريق الدائري الشرقي والذي يعد أهم  الطرق لخدمته المسافرين والقادمين عبر مطار الملك خالد الدولي. 
وقد نتجت عن  بقاء المياه في الطريق إلى وقوع بعض الأعطال للمركبات من أنواع مختلفة منها من نقل  عبر سطحات لإبعاده ولتأثره بالمياه، وجاءت التجمعات في المخرج ال 14 الموازي لمخرج  13 الذي شهد سابقاً تجمعات مائية أبرزته كظاهرة لا تنسى، وهاهي المخاوف تتجدد  مطالبة بحلول عملية منعا لتكرار السابق في المخارج الأخرى بامتداد الطرق الدائرية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انتشال جثة شاب غرق بمستنقع مائي جنوب حائل


انتشل رجال الدفاع المدني بمركز الحليفة بمساندة من الدفاع المدني بمحافظة الغزالة  والحائط، يوم أمس جثة مواطن غرق بمستنقع مائي بوادي الرقب جنوب حائل 250 كيلو. وفي  تفاصيل الحادثة بحسب صحيفة المدينة المحلية أنه أثناء ذهاب شاب (17عاما)، برفقة  أخيه قبيل مغرب يوم الثلاثاء إلى موقع أغنامهم بالقرب من وادي الرقب، سقط هذا الشاب  فجأة بحفرة كبيرة يبلغ طولها 150 مترا وعرضها 200 متر، قام بحفرها المقاول المستلم  لسفلتة طريق الحليفة الرقب، وبعدها قام أخوه بإبلاغ الدفاع المدني وحضرت فرقة من  الغواصين والإنقاذ وبدأ البحث عن المفقود. وذكر الناطق الإعلامي للدفاع المدني  بمنطقة حائل ملازم أول عبدالرحيم الجهني بأنه تم انتقال فرقة من الغواصين والإنقاذ  إلى الموقع، وتم العثور على جثة الشاب، وما زال التحقيق جارياً لمعرفة ملابسات  القضية.




وفاة مواطن وإصابة زوجته في حادث انقلاب




قضى مواطن في السبعين من عمره وأصيبت زوجته في حادث انحراف سيارتهما وانقلابها  وارتطامها بالصخور المحاذية لطريق قرى قريش جنوب تنومة.
ونجت ابنة المواطن  وحفيدته من الحادث بأعجوبة ولم تصابا بأي أذى، فيما أنقذ المواطنون الزوجة ونقلوها  إلى مستشفى بللسمر العام، كما نقلوا جثة المتوفى إلى ثلاجة الموتى قبل أن تباشر  الحادث الدوريات الأمنية والهلال الأحمر في تنومة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الغواصون لم يستطيعوا النزول .... ستة مفقودين في حفرة ( الموت ) بجدة 
والأهالي  يرقبون الإنقاذ كل صباح

مازالت حفرة الموت الواقعة بين حي الصواعد ومخطط عبيد بجدة ترفض إخراج ضحاياها  المفقودين منذ سيول الأربعاء قبل الماضي، والذي ترك المكان أثرا بعد عين. 
أكثر  من 13 مسؤولا مر على الحفرة الممتلئة بالمياه ابتداء بمدير الدفاع المدني في منطقة  مكة المكرمة اللواء عادل زمزمي ومدير الدفاع المدني في جدة العميد محمد الغامدي  ووكيل أمانة جدة للمشاريع ووكيله للخدمات وأعضاء مجلس شورى ومدير شرطة الجامعة  العقيد عبد الرحمن الثمالي، ورغم ذلك الكم الهائل إلا أن الغواصين لم يستطيعوا  النزول في الحفرة وانتشال الجثث التي يجزم أقاربها أنها لم تتجاوز حدودها. 
وفي  كل صباح منذ الكارثة يتجمع مجموعة من أهالي المفقودين الستة الذين يتوقعون وجود  أبنائهم في تلك البحيرة التي تصل مساحتها إلى ستة آلاف متر مربع، وينتظرون حتى مغيب  الشمس لعل أن يأتي من ينتشل جثثهم ولكن دون فائدة حتى الآن. 
أهالي المفقودين  أحضروا معدات ثقيلة على حسابهم الخاصة وجاءوا بمواطير شفط للمياه، ولكنهم لم ينجحوا  في التقليل من حجم الماء الموجود داخل الحفرة الضخمة. 
عامر السلمي شقيق خضر  ثويبت السلمي المفقود منذ ذلك الصباح قال «وجدنا سيارة شقيقنا المفقود بالقرب من  الحفرة ووجدنا شهودا يؤكدون بأن السيل سحب شقيقنا بأتجاه الحفرة الضخمة، ومنذ ذلك  الوقت مر علينا عشرة أيام ونحن يمر علينا مسؤولون من عدة قطاعات ولم نجد من ينقذ  مفقودنا وبقية المفقودين في تلك البحيرة». 
وأضاف «حضرت فرقة إنقاذ من الدفاع  المدني قبل عدة أيام وقاسوا عمق البحيرة ووجدوه يصل إلى ستة أمتار وغادروا دون أن  ينزل غواصا إليها». 
على الجانب الآخر وبحسب عكاظ يقول حيمور سليمان سوداني  الجنسية والذي مكث على مشارف البحيرة سابحا بنظره في السماء انتظارا لفرج قريب «أحد  العمال الناجين شاهد ابن عمي عندما جرفته السيول إلى داخل الحفرة ومازلنا نواصل  التوسل إلى الله أن نجده ولو جثة حتى نواريه القبر مثله مثل بقية الضحايا».




يهرب من مقيم ويقع في قاطع الضغط العالي
قط يتسبب في قطع الكهرباء بحي بالأفلاج لمدة ساعتين


 تسببت قط في قطع التيار الكهربائي عن حي الغربية في محافظة الأفلاج لمدة ساعتين،  وتشير التفاصيل إلى أن مقيماً من جنسية عربية تفاجأ بقط داخل منزله .


وبعد أن أجرى عدة محاولات لإخراجه صعد القط إلى سطح المنزل وأثناء ملاحقته  غامر القط  وقفز من أعلى المنزل وإذا به في داخل علبة خزان الضغط  العالي للمحول  الذي بجوار المنزل ويغذي الحي ونفوقه بصعقه كهربائية ساخنة نتيجة التماس أحدثه جسده  في القواطع الكهربائية مما تسبب في انقطاع الكهرباء بالكامل عن الحي.  


وباشرت الحادث فرق طوارئ شركة الكهرباء بالأفلاج  وتم إعادته التيار لسكان  الحي








خلاف عائلي  بين شقيقين ينتهي بمقتل احدهما

نشب خلاف عائلي بين شقيقين مساء يوم الجمعة 4/12/2009 شمال محافظة الطائف، انتهى  بمقتل الشقيق الأكبر 33 عاماً بعيار ناري أطلقها عليه شقيقه 24 عاما، ليرديه قتيلا  على الفور، شرطة الطائف وفور تلقيها البلاغ فرضت طوقا امنيا للموقع وأطاحت بالقاتل  في وقت وجيز بعد أن حاول الهرب من مسرح الجريمة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*روائيّ سعوديّ تنبّأ بغرق جدة في رواية صدرت قبل  شهرين*
(الرواقيّ): "جدة مدينة ملعونة وسيغرقها الله بطوفان كطوفان  نوح"



يتّبع الشعراءَ الغاوون، أمّا الروائيون فلهم شأن آخر هذه الأيّام في السعودية، فقد  ارتفعت أنجم الرواية السعودية حتى دعت ناقدا وأديبا وشاعرا بحجم حامد بن عقيل, إلى  خوض غمار كتابة الرواية، حيث فاجأ بن عقيل أوساط المتابعين قبل شهرين من الآن  بإصدار روايته (الرواقيّ), التي تزامنت بأعجوبة مع تمهيدها الذي جاء فيه: "ماذا  يعني كل هذا المطر هذا المساء بالذات؟ انتهيتُ من الكتابة لتغرق جدة في مطر وحشي،  من النادر أن أصادف مطرها الذي لا يأتي إلا بهذه الطريقة المفاجئة والحاملة  للوعيد.. جدة مدينة ملعونة وسيغرقها الله بطوفان كطوفان نوح, لا، لا.. نوح دعا ربه  ألا يتكرّر الطوفان أبداً"، "وتسونامي؟"، "ستغرق جدة ولكن بهدوء شديد وببطء، سننام  طويلا وحين نستيقظ تحت الماء سنجد أنفسَنا مع الكائنات البحرية ونختنق.. كنتُ أضع  المخطوط تحت كيس بلاستيكي، وأقف على الرصيف المقابل لسوق غراب بطريق المدينة، ما  زال الوقتُ مبكرا على موعدي مع الناشر، الوقت الآن هو المغرب أو قبله بقليل، لا  أدري فالسماء ملبّدة بالغيوم، وأنا أقف في انتظار سيارة أجرة لم يحجب الماء عن  قائدها, حقيقة أن هناك رجلا مبللا يقف شبه مقوّس ليحمي مخطوطته من الماء والضياع،  وليحمي نفسه مما لم يكن واثقا أنه شاهده أو سمع به على الإطلاق".

رب رمية بغير رامي  :bigsmile: 
وخل يحمد ربه بس ان اللي صار في جده نتيجة سيول ومو عمل ارهابي
كان هو أول واحد يخفوه عن وجه الارض

----------


## شمعه تحترق

50 امرأة و1821 مخالفا في صبيا والعارضة



ألقت شرطة محافظة صبيا القبض على 50 امرأة أفريقية يسكن في مزرعة شرق المحافظة،  ويمارسن فيها أعمالا منافية للآداب.
وتأتي عملية القبض على النساء الأفريقيات  ضمن حملات الشرطة لتطهير المحافظة من المقيمين بطريقة غير مشروعة، إذ ضبطت الشرطة  الأسبوع الماضي أكثر من 1000 مخالف ومجهول هوية خلال حملة تمشيط على المزارع  والأحياء المهجورة في المحافظة. 
وفي سياق متصل، قبضت الجهات الأمنية ممثلة في  الدوريات المشتركة والمجاهدين في محافظة العارضة على 821 متسللا خلال 14 يوما في  مراكز وقرى المحافظة.
وأوضح مشرف الدوريات المشتركة ورئيس مركز القصبة سالم عبد  الله قزيز أن الدوريات قبضت على المتسللين من جنسيات مختلفة (أفريقية ويمنية)،  بينهم نساء وأطفال. 







شرطة جدة توقع بعصابة المنازل الفخمة


أوقعت شرطة محافظة جدة أمس بخمسة أفراد من جنسيه عربيه  شكلوا فيما بينهم عصابة  لسرقة المنازل الفخمة شمال وغرب المحافظة، إذ تمكنوا من السطو على عدة فلل قبل  ضبطهم في كمين ناجح.
وكشف الأسلوب المستخدم لأفراد العصابة عن دخولهم المنازل  دون كسر الأبواب والنوافذ، إذ يتم ذلك عبر نوافذ الحمام ويسرقون كل ما خف وزنه وغلا  ثمنه من جواهر وأجهزة إلكترونية.
وكشف أسلوب العصابة في السرقة وبلاغات الضحايا  أولى خيوط الجريمة، إذ جرى نشر فرق رقابة على عدد من الأسواق ومراكز البيع  المختلفة، كما جرى نشر دوريات مدنية في الأحياء التي وقعت بها السرقات ونجح في رصد  تحرك مشبوه لشخص يمني كان يتجول في حي النزهة بشكل مريب، إذ تبين أنه في مهمة  مراقبة إحدى الفلل جنوب جدة.
ورصدت فرق الرقابة تجمعا لأشخاص من نفس الجنسيه، خرج أحدهم  وهو يحمل أجهزة كمبيوتر محمول تركها عند محل أجهزة كمبيوتر وغادر ليتأكد رجال الأمن  الجنائي من الشخص عرضه للبيع بسعر أقل بكثير من سعره الحقيقي. 
واستمرت أعمال  الرقابة للأشخاص الذين انطلقوا باتجاه المنزل الذي كان يراقبه زميلهم وداروا حوله  قبل أن يغادروه نحو مسكنهم.
وبعد أن تأكد رجال الأمن من تحركات العصابة المريبة،  داهموا منزلهم وعثروا على عدد من الأجهزة الإلكترونية وأجهزة جوال فشل اللصوص في  فتحها ومعرفة أرقامها السرية وأحيلوا جميعا للتحقيق.
واعترف اللصوص أنهم يسرقون  المنازل بناء على أوامر زعيمهم الذي كان ينتظرهم في مسكن آخر بانتظار نتائج السرقة  الجديدة. 
وحذر الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة محافظة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد من إهمال  إغلاق المنازل، مشيرا إلى أن اللصوص أحيلوا للجهات المختصة للتحقيق معهم في ما نسب  إليهم من سرقات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خلاف أسرتها مع خطيبها بسبب علاقتهما بالهاتف
تغيب طالبة جامعية لأكثر من أسبوعين بالطائف


تكثف الجهات الأمنية بمحافظة الطائف حالياً من عمليات البحث عن " فتاة جامعية "  كانت اختفت عن أسرتها منذ أسبوعين في ظروف غامضة دون أن يتم تحديد وجهتها. 

وكشفت مصادر   أن الفتاة التي كان قد  تقدم لخطبتها " ابن عمها " وتمت الموافقة عليه واقتربت ليلة زواجهما إلا أن أحد  أشقائها اكتشف تواصل العلاقة بينهما عن طريق الهاتف وتزايد المكالمات فأبلغ والده  الذي بدوره دخل في نقاش حاد مع ابن أخيه ومن ثم تطور لخلاف بينه وبين كامل أسرة  خطيبته عندها قرروا إلغاء مراسم إتمام الزواج.


وتعرضت الفتاة لضغوط من قِبل أسرتها وتضييق في المنزل حتى تمكنت من الخروج مع  إحدى زميلاتها وأعلنت عدم عودتها لتُسجل بذلك حالة اختفائها لدى مراكز الشرطة وكافة  الجهات المعنية والتي تواصل البحث عنها و قد تم استجواب خطيبها وسؤاله عنها إن كان  يعرف عنها شيئاً أو قد تلقى منها إتصالاً من خلال التحقيقات التي فتحتها شرطة  الطائف.

 :weird:  ويعني تكلم خطيبها وين المشكله ..!!!
امم يمكن اهلها متشددين وعاداتهم تمنع هالشي  .. يمكن

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أحدهم كتب وصيته ومضيفة أكلت أظافرها وأخرى بكت وآخرون انشغلوا  بالدعاء
ركاب الطائرة السعودية القادمة من نيويورك يروون لـ "سبق" قصة  رحلة "الرعب"



ذكر شهود عيان برحلة الخطوط السعودية sv-22 المتجهة من نيويورك إلى الرياض  يوم السبت الماضي التي إضطرت إلى الهبوط الإضطراري في مطار جون كيندي بعد تفريغ  وقودها في سماء نيويورك أعقاب اكتشاف طاقم الطائرة أن أبواب العجلة اليسرى من  الطائرة مفتوحاً ، أنهم عانوا الكثير من المتاعب في هذه الرحلة التي وصفوها بـ "  رحلة الرعب " .  

وأوضح بعض الركاب  بأنه تم تصعيدهم  للطائرة أثناء إجراء الصيانة ، وتأخر الإقلاع نحو ساعة كاملة ، وبعد إقلاعها تم  اكتشاف الخطأ مرة أخرى وأن باب العجلات في الجهة اليسرى لا يمكن إغلاقه .


وأشار شهود العيان من داخل الطائرة بأنه بعد إفراغ الوقود فوق منطقة لونغ  ايلند في نيويورك تم الهبوط بالطائرة وكان الهبوط قوياً جداً حيث أفزع جميع الركاب  .


وحكى الركاب عن مشاهد من داخل الطائرة قبل هبوطها وأثناء تفريغ الوقود في الجو  كاقيام أحد الركاب وهو دكتور جامعي بالرياض بكتابة وصيته بسبب الرعب الذي عاشه  الركاب والأجواء المخيفة التي كانت الطائرة تشاهدها في تلك اللحظات المخيفة ،  مشيرون إلى أن إحدى المضيفات كانت من شدة الخوف تبكي ومضيفة أخرى من الجنسية  التركية أكلت أحد أظافرها حتى خرج الدم ، وهناك أسر وأطفال كان يبكون خوفاً بسبب  الارتباك إضافة إلى أشخاص مرضى ظهر عليهم الارتباك الشديد والقلق مما أثر في حالتهم  النفسية كثيراً وركاب آخرون كانوا منشغلين بالدعاء والاستغفار بشكل مستمر .


وأضاف الركاب بأنه بعد هبوط الطائرة لم يتم إنزال الركاب منها لفترة طويلة على  أمل أن يتم إصلاحها في ذات الوقت والسماح لها بالإقلاع مجدداً ، مشيرون إلى أنه بعد  المكوث في الطائرة لفترة طويلة تم السماح للركاب بالنزول لصالات المطار .


وذكر أحد الركاب  " بعد السماح لنا من النزول إلى صالات المطار والانتظار  الطويل أبلغونا عن نقلنا إلى سكن متواضع وقريب من المطار عبر أحد باصات النقل العام  ، دون إرجاع الحقائب للركاب وذويهم من الأطفال والمرضى ، وفي العودة للمطار في  اليوم التالي وأثناء ركوبنا للباص سقط أحد الركاب مغمى عليه وهو شاب في الـ  العشرينات من العمر وكان يعاني من مرض وطالب طاقم الطائرة بأن يتم إنزال حقيبته لان  بها علاجه الا أنه لم يتم تلبية طلبه حتى وقع مغماً عليه في الباص وظهر عليه  الارتعاش الشديد " .


وأضاف " بعد ذلك تم الإتصال بالطوارئ ( 911 ) الذي حضر إلى الموقع خلال ثواني  قليلة وتم نقل المريض إلى أحد مستشفيات نيويورك وحقيبته وعلاجاته عادت للرياض!  ".


وكانت قد تم سابقا نشر خبر رحلة الطائرة  السعودية sv-22 في نيويورك والتي إضطرت إلى الهبوط إضطرارياً في مطار جون كيندي (  مطار نيويورك ) بعد أن وجد طاقم الرحلة أحد أبواب عجلات الطائرة المتجهة من نيويورك  إلى العاصمة السعودية الرياض مفتوحاً ، وتم الطلب من الطائرة السعودية وهي من نوع  بوينغ 777 ، الارتفاع من 7 الاف قدم الذي كانت عليه إلى 11 الف قدم لتفريغ الوقود  الذي استغرق نحو 20 دقيقة ، لتهبط بعدها الطائرة بسلام على المدرج رقم  L31 بعد  رحلة استمرت لـ 50 دقيقة .


وفي ذات الشأن بدأ المسؤولون في مطار جون كيندي بإجراء التحقيقات مع شركة  الصيانة التي تولت صيانة الطائرة المذكورة.


الله يعينهم هذا فيلم رعب مو رحلة سفر  :bigsmile:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شرطة الطائف تحقق لكشف غموض ملابسات جثة متحللة

بدأت شرطة الطائف تحقيقاً موسعاً بعد العثور على جثة متحللة منذُ أكثر من أربعة  أشهر تقريبا في أحد المزارع بقرية مظللة جنوب الطائف. 

وأشارت مصادر إلى أن الجثة قد تكون لوافد باكستاني مجهول الهوية حتى اللحظةً  وكشف الطبيب الشرعي الذي عاين الجثة المتعفنة بعض الإصابات ظاهرة على بعض أجزاء من  الجسم الذي تحول لهيكل عظمي مما يوحي  بأن الجثة قديمة وهناك شبهة جنائية حيث وجدت  قطعة قماش مربوطة على العنق الأمر الذي زاد من الشكوك حول أن يكون صاحب الجثة تعرض  بالفعل لعمل جنائي وبناءً عليه تم فتح التحقيق بعد العثور على مجموعة من الملابس  منتشرة بمواقع مختلفة حول موقع الجثة والتي ظهرت عارية.


ويتوقع  أن يُباشر فريق أمني بالمنطقة البحث والتقصي عن الحالة ضمن مجريات  التحقيق.



شرط العزاء.. إطلاق سراح


رفض المواطن  أحمد علي شبير السيد استلام جثة طفلته التي قضت في حادث دهس ثالث أيام عيد الأضحى،  وتنظيم سرادق العزاء لها في قرية العماير (20 كيلو مترا شرق محافظة القنفذة)، إلا  بعد إطلاق سراح داهسها المواطن عبد الله إبراهيم المرحبي.
وعزا المواطن تصرفه  إلى إيمانه بالقضاء والقدر، وأن ما حدث لطفلته لم يتعد ذلك، وأضاف «وجود المرحبي  وسط أسرته، للاهتمام بشؤونهم، ومشاركتنا مراسم العزاء، أهم في نظري من بقائه خلف  القضبان».
وفي حين أطلقت السلطات المختصة سراح المرحبي بناء على رغبة والد  الطفلة، الذي تسلم جثمانها بعد ذلك، ثمن المشرف التربوي في تعليم القنفذة محمد أحمد  المتحمي، هذه اللفتة التي مثلت التراحم الموجود في المجتمع السعودي، مشيرا إلى  النموذج المشرف للمواطن أحمد شبير في الصبر وتخطي المصيبة بعزيمة وثبات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسعينية بعدة أرواح


نجت تسعينية في مقاطعة تشانشي الصينية بأعجوبة من موت محتم، على رغم سقوطها من  شقتها في الطابق الرابع من أحد المباني.
وقالت صحيفة «شاينا دايلي» الصينية إن  بان البالغة من العمر 93 عاما، كانت تنظر من النافذة عندما زلت قدمها  وهوت.
وذكرت الصحيفة أن ثلاث مظلات في الطابقين الثالث والثاني، وسلك كهربائي في  الطابق الأول، أعاقت سقوطها بقوة على الأرض، ما أدى لنجاتها من الموت. وقال الأطباء  إن المرأة التي سقطت وكسر حوضها، تنعم بوضع طبي مستقر حاليا رغم تلك الإصابة. 





لكم والده النائم لـ «شخيره»


أوقفت شرطة ولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية شابا بعد لكمه والده النائم، لأنه انزعج من  شخيره.
وذكرت صحيفة «سانت بيترسبرغ تايمز» الأمريكية أمس، أن دايلان واتسون (18  عاما) استشاط غضبا من شخير والده المسن، الذي كان نائما على أريكة في غرفة الجلوس.  وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن الشاب رمى والده بمجلة في البداية، ثم عمد إلى دفعه على  الأرض ولكمه على وجهه.
ونقل الوالد، الذي لم يذكر اسمه، إلى المستشفى في خطوة  احترازية، فيما وجهت إلى الشاب تهمة الاعتداء المنزلي، وأودع في سجن المقاطعة من  دون الحق بدفع كفالة مالية لإطلاق سراحه. 



اولاد آخر زمن  :evil: 
ويعني وشخر   مصيرك تكبر وتشخر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تصادم عبّارتين في نيل مصر وعشرات الركاب في عداد المفقودين


ذكرت مصادر امنية ان عبارتين لنقل الركاب اصطدمتا في النيل بمصر أمام مدينة رشيد بمحافظة البحيرة في شمال مصر وان ما يقرب من 80 شخصا في عداد المفقودين.
وافادة المصادر ان ثلاث جثث انتشلت وان 12 شخصا على الاقل نجوا من الحادث قرب مدينة رشيد الشمالية وما زالت فرق الانقاذ تبحث عن المفقودين.
وقال شاهد ان العبارة كانت قادمة من مدينة مطوبس بمحافظة كفر الشيخ وغرقت بعدما اصطدمت بعبارة أخرى قادمة من مدينة رشيد.
وقال احد الركاب انه كان على متن العبارة القادمة من مدينة مطوبس وان الاصطدام تسبب في سقوط ركاب العبارتين في الماء، وأضاف "تمكنت من العوم والوصول الى رشيد".
وذكرت مصادر طبية أن ستة ركاب نقلوا الى المستشفى العام في مدينة رشيد لعلاجهم من اصابات مختلفة.
وقال مصدر أمني ان الناجين بلغ عددهم اثني عشر شخصا بعد نحو ثلاث ساعات من وقوع الحادث. والمركبان مملوكان ملكية خاصة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لكمة طبيب هندى تخلع عين إماراتى دخل المستشفى للعلاج من الحمى


أقدم طبيب هندي في قسم الطوارئ بأحد المستشفيات الخاصة بإمارة عجمان بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة على لكم مواطن إماراتي دخل المستشفى لتلقي العلاج من أثار حمى ألمت به فافقدته اللكمة عينه اليمنى .

وذكرت صحيفة "البيان" أن الشاب الأماراتي عمران حسن "22 سنة" فقد عينه اليمنى بعد تعرضه للكمة قوية من يد طبيب في قسم الطوارئ هندي الجنسية في مستشفى " جي ام سي" بعجمان، مشيرة الى أن الشاب يرقد حاليا في مستشفى "خليفة" بإعاقة مستديمة ستلازمه مدى الحياة وستغير مجرى الأمور بالنسبة إليه .

تفاصيل الحادث، كما اوردته الصحيفة نقلا عن سيدة يمنية كانت حاضرة اثناء الحادث وهي من اتصلت بالشرطة وابلغت عن الحادث، تتلخص في توجه شاب إماراتي في الـ 22 من العمر إلى المستشفى لتلقي العلاج من أعراض زكام ألمّ به، وحين طال مكوثه وقلقه في صالة الانتظار، وقف في الممر المؤدي إلى عيادة الطبيب فطالبه رجل الأمن الآسيوي بالجلوس وعدم الوقوف في الممر رفض الشاب وأخبره أن دوره قد حان وسيبقى مكانه حتى يدخل على الطبيب .

جره رجل الأمن من الخلف فدفعه الشاب بعيداً عنه فإذا بطبيب كان يجلس في حجرته يخرج ويلكم الشاب لكمة عنيفة في وجهه ليتحول الموقف إلى مأساة إذ خرجت عين الشاب من محجرها على إثر الضربة التي خلفت جرحاً غائراً نجم عن قلم كان بيد الطبيب. عقب ما جرى دخل الطبيب حجرته وأغلق على نفسه الباب وترك الشاب يصرخ ويجري في الممر من شدة الآلم والدماء تنهمر من عينه حتى سقط يتلوى كالمذبوح .

ونقلت الصحيفة عن الدكتور انمار مظفر استشاري طب وجراحة العيون رئيس القسم في مستشفى خليفة قوله إن الشاب عمران دخل المستشفى وقد تعرض لجرح تهتكي في مقلة العين اليمنى شاملا معظم محيط القرنية مع بروز القزحية كاملة والعدسة والسائل الزجاجي وجزء كبير من الجسم الهدبي والمشيمية وبروز جزء من الشبكية وكانت العين فاقدة للرؤية .

مشيرا الى انه تم إخضاع عمران لعملية وسيحتاج الجرح لقرابة عشرة ايام كي يلتئم فيما سيحتاج الشاب الى عدسة زجاجية يتم تركيبها بحسب الطبيب في هذه الحالات خارج الدولة لانها تحتاج الى جراحة تجميلية للعين. وقد احتجزت شرطة عجمان الطبيب وحققت معه واحالة القضية للنيابة تمهيدا لتقديمها لساحة القضاء .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معتقل في باكستان يقول انه يعرف مكان بن لادن



قال مسلح من طالبان معتقل لدى السلطات الباكستانية انه يملك معلومات عن المكان الذي تواجد فيه زعيم تنظيم القاعدة اسامة بن لادن مطلع العام الحالي. 

ورغم ان مزاعم هذا المعتقل لا يمكن التثبت منها، الا ان خبيرا امريكا بارزا قال ان تصريحات هذا المعتقل جديرة بالتمحيص والتدقيق.

وقال هذا المعتقل انه التقى مع بن لادن عدة مرات قبل احداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر/ ايلول في الولايات المتحدة.

واضاف انه اجتمع في وقت سابق من هذا العام بشخص يقول انه موثوق قال بدوره انه شاهد بن لادن قبل 15 او 20 يوما في منطقة افغانية قريبة من الحدود مع باكستان.

واضاف انه في عام 2009، وفي يناير/كانون الثاني او فبراير/ شباط على وجه التقريب، اجتمع مع صديق له، وان هذا الاخير قال له انه جاء من اجتماع مع بن لادن، وانه "يستطيع ترتيب اجتماع لي معه".

وحسب رواية هذا المعتقل فإن هذا الصديق هو من رجل من قبيلة محسود مسؤول عن تنظيم كيفية مقابلة ناشطين من القاعدة في الخارج لبن لادن.

وقال المعتقل ان صديقه "يساعد اعضاء القاعدة القادمين من بلدان اخرى على الوصول الى الشيخ (بن لادن) حتى يوجه لهم النصح حول ما يتم التخطيط له في اوروبا واماكن اخرى".

واضاف ان "الشيخ لا يبقى في مكان واحد ابدا، وبما ان هذا الصديق قادم من غازني، فانا افترض ان الشيخ كان هناك".

يشار الى ان ولاية غازني في شرقي افغانستان تحولت تدريجيا الى احدى المعاقل القوية لطالبان، واصبحت اجزاء واسعة منها مناطق شبه ممنوعة على قوات التحالف الغربية والافغانية.

واوضح هذا المعتقل ان مسلحي طالبان يتفادون المناطق الباكستانية خشية التعرض لهجمات الطائرات الغربية التي تطير بدون طيار، والتي تعرف باسم طائرات "درون".

يشار الى ان موضوع تواجد بن لادن كان مثار خلاف بين لندن واسلام اباد، حيث وجه رئيس الوزراء البريطاني جوردن براون لوما الى القادة الباكستانيين بعدم فعل ما يكفي للقبض عليه.

الا ان الاتهامات البريطانية وجدت رد فعل سلبي قوي من اسلام اباد، حيث قال رئيس الوزراء يوسف رضا جيلاني ان قوات الامن الباكستانية لم تحصل على ما يكفي من معلومات للقبض عليه، نافيا ما يقال عن وجوده على الاراضي الباكستانية.




بريطانيا لم تمنح نجل بن لادن أذن إقامة وترفض الإعتراف بشرعية زواجه من أنجليزية في السعودية 


رفضت محكمة استئناف بريطانية منح تصريح اقامة لنجل زعيم القاعدة اسامة بن لادن، بداعي الزواج وقال قاضي المحكمة بالخصوص انه "قلق" لتصريحات ادلى بها نجل بن لادن قال فيها ان والده ليس ارهابيا. 
وكان عمر بن لادن (28 عاما) استأنف قرارا مماثلا للسلطات البريطانية في 2008 اعتبره شخصا غير مرغوب فيه. وكان تزوج في 2007 في السعودية بزينة الصباح (53 عاما) التي غيرت اسمها الاصلي وهو جين فيليكس براون. 

وكانت هذه الاخيرة قالت العام الماضي انها تريد الاقامة وزوجها في بريطانيا لتكون قريبة من اسرتها. 
والخميس علل نائب رئيس المحكمة البريطانية لشؤون الهجرة واللجوء مارك اوكيلتون رفضه الطلب بالشك في رغبة عمر بن لادن في الزواج من "خطيبته" في بريطانيا. ولم يعترف القضاء البريطاني بشرعية زواجه في السعودية. 

واشار القاضي ايضا الى تصريحات عمر بن لادن بشأن والده قبل سنوات التي كان اعتبر فيها ان اسامة بن لادن ليس ارهابيا وذلك رغم انه تبرأ من اعتداءات القاعدة وقال انه يدعو الى السلام. 
وعمر بن لادن الذي يملك جواز سفر سعودي هو النجل الرابع لاسامة بن لادن من زواج اول. 

وكان اسامة بن لادن تبنى اعتداءات 11 ايلول/سبتمبر 2001 في الولايات المتحدة التي اوقعت نحو ثلاثة آلاف قتيل وادت الى غزو افغانستان. 
وفي مقابلة مع "سي ان ان" بداية 2008 قال عمر بن لادن انه لم يتحدث الى والده منذ العام 2000. 

ويقيم عمر بن لادن مع زوجته منذ نهاية 2008 في قطر وذلك بعد طرده من مصر وكانت اسبانيا رفضت منحه اللجوء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يتبع بعد قليل >>>

----------


## ابو طارق

*اخبار اليوم دسمة جدا* 

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*وننتظر المتابعة ان شاء الله* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .. 

بارك الله فيك على المجهود ..

كل المودة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

يعافيك ويسلمك باباتي

باقة ورد لقلبك

لاعدمت هالطله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شبووك ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

يعافيك يارب ويسلمك

منور خيي

دووم هالطله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسعد مساكم .. 
نعود ببقية الاخبار لليوم  



تزيد أعمارهم عن 55 عاما
161 اندونيسيا توفوا خلال أدائهم للحج
  
ارتفع عدد الاندونيسيين الذين توفوا خلال أدائهم لفريضة الحج هذا العام إلى 161، إثر الإعلان أمس عن وفاة 25 حاجا.  
وأكدت وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية في جاكرتا، أن المتوفين تزيد أعمارهم عن 55 عاما، ويعانون من أمراض متفرقة، منها مشاكل في القلب.  
كما أوضحت أن مشاكل الجهاز التنفسي، والكبد، وارتفاع ضغط الدم، والسكتة القلبية، كانت من أهم أسباب الوفاة، مشيرة إلى أن الطقس بالمملكة كان له دور في ارتفاع عدد الوفيات. 




الجريمة وقعت بعد مغادرة والدتهم المنزل إلى قرية قريبة
البحث عن فلبيني يعمل بالمملكة تعرض أطفاله إلى "مجزرة بشعة" 
 
تحاول السلطات الفلبينية الاتصال بفلبيني يعمل بالمملكة كان أطفاله الثلاثة قد قتلوا في مدينة "دافو" الأربعاء الماضي، وذلك في جريمة وصفتها السلطات بأنها "مجزرة البشعة".  
وعثر على جثث الأطفال الثلاثة في منزل الأسرة بمدينة دافو، فيما قالت التحقيقات الأولية أن "المجزرة وقعت بعد مغادرة والدتهم المنزل إلى قرية قريبة".  
و لم تذكر تقارير صحفية فلبينية تفاصيل حول دوافع الجريمة، غير أنها أكدت أن السلطات مازالت تحاول منذ وقوع الجريمة الوصول إلى والد الأطفال وإعادته إلى الفلبين في اقرب فرصة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الدفاع المدني يسيطر على حرائق متفرقة في الرياض ومكة
إصابة 4 في حريق مكة وآخر بجدة يلتهم سوقاً كبيراً


 سيطرت فرق الدفاع المدني في الرياض وجدة ومكة صباح اليوم على ثلاثة حرائق كبيرة  خلفت أضراراً في الممتلكات ونتجت عنها إصابة 4 أشخاص. 

واشتعل الحريق الأول منها فجراً في أحد الأسواق الكبرى بشارع حراء في محافظة  جدة، حيث التهمت النيران السوق بالكامل قبل أن تمتد إلى عمارة سكنية مجاورة  للسوق.


وباشرت 12 فرقة من الدفاع المدني الموقع وعملت على إخماد الحريق الذي لم يسفر  عن أي إصابات، إلا أنه خلف خسائر وأضراراً كبيرة في السوق الذي يعتبر من أكبر وأهم  الأسواق الخاصة بالملابس في شارع حراء.


وفي مكة المكرمة أصيب 4 عمال بعد اشتعال النيران في محطة كهربائية صغيرة في حي  الطنطباوي وباشرت الموقع فرق الإطفاء وسيطرت على الحريق في وقت قصير.


أما في الرياض فقد سيطرت فرق الدفاع المدني على حريق اشتعل في أحد مصانع  الصناعية الثانية جنوب الرياض وباشرت الفرق الموقع في وقت قياسي وتمت السيطرة عليه  قبل امتداده.


وأكد الناطق الإعلامي بالدفاع المدني الملازم أول محمد الحمادي أن فرق الإطفاء  هرعت للموقع وسيطرت على الحريق قبل تطوره وامتداده، مشيراً إلى أنه فتح تحقيق حول  أسباب الحريق الذي لم يسفر عن أي إصابات.

ياساتر يارب :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي الدمام  :weird: 


خلل فني أدى إلى تعثر 4 خطوط نقل تغذي 8 محطات
حريق متوسط في محول الوحدة 20 بمحطة الدمام



أوضحت الشركة السعودية للكهرباء أن حريقاً متوسطاً نشب مساء اليوم السبت في محول  الوحدة رقم 20 الواقع في محطة توليد الدمام نتيجة خلل فني بحت فيه، مما أدى إلى  تعثر 4 خطوط نقل تغذي 8 محطات تحويل وهذه المحطات تزود بعض الأحياء بالكهرباء في  مدينة الدمام. 

وقال عبدالسلام بن عبدالعزيز اليمني نائب الرئيس للشؤون العامة بالشركة إنه تم  على الفور إبلاغ الدفاع المدني الذي بادر مشكوراً بالحضور إلى موقع الحريق وأطفأه  خلال أقل من نصف ساعة. وأضاف أن الشركة أعادت خدمة الكهرباء بعد مرور أقل من 30  دقيقة، بينما اكتملت الخدمة لجميع الأحياء المتأثرة عند الساعة 7:47 مساء.


وأكد اليمني أن الخسائر جراء الحريق محدودة وانحصرت في المحول المحترق ولم  تتأثر الأجزاء الأخرى في المحطة، وقدم نيابة عن الشركة الاعتذار لجميع المشتركين  المتأثرين بالانقطاع.

ياااربي مادري اشسالفة الحرايق شكلها قربت

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

صباااح الخير والمسراات وغدير مبارك وسعيد عليك شمووع
وعلى جميع المسلمين يارب ....

الأخبار أبدا ماتسر ولا إطمن أمطار وحوادث وحريق اللهم أجرنا 
يارب العالمين ...
جعل أيامنا طاعات ورحمة وخير جزيل الشكر لك غاليتي على
هذا الجهد وعساااك على القوة يارب موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نسيم ..

صباح الخيرات 

صباحك فرح وسعاده ياارب

غدير مبارك عليكم وأيامكم سعيده

يسلم لي هالحضور ياارب

----------

